# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Σκούπα bosch 2000w bionic filter πρόβλημα

## bobkarpenisi

Καλησπέρα έχω αυτή την σκούπα και ενώ δουλεύει κανονικά ,ρυθμίζει στροφές κ ρουφάει κανονικά κάνει πάρα πολύ θόρυβο την άνοιξα κ δέν βρήκα κάτι ιδιαίτερο μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τι μπορεί να φταίει

----------


## stelios dre

Καλησπερα! Τα ρουλεμαν στο μοτερ τα κοιταξες?

----------


## pts.

Τα φίλτρα είναι καθαρά?
Η  σωλήνα  μήπως έχει πιάσει κάτι και έχει μειωθεί η διατομή?

----------


## bobkarpenisi

Την εχω ανοίξει εντελώς δεν ειναι βουλωμένο τα φίλτρα τα φυσιξα , τα ρουλεμάν δεν τα κοίταξα Στέλιο θα τα δω αύριο λες να έχει χαλάσει κανένα . Πάντως δουλεύει κ τραβάει κανονικά αλλά με τόσο θόρυβο που κάνει ειναι να κλείνεις τα αυτιά σου όταν δουλεύει .... ευχαριστω πολύ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bobkarpenisi

καλησπερα σημερα αλλαξα τα ρουλεμαν κ αυριο θα την κλεισω να δω τα αποτελεσματα για να δουμε τι θα δουμε

----------


## bobkarpenisi

Τελικά παρόλο που άλλαξα τα ρουλεμάν πάλι κάνει θόρυβο δεν ξέρω τι να πω


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

1) Στην περιοχή του συλλέκτη/ ψύκτρες άξονα με τα καρβουνάκια ήταν όλα καθαρά? τίποτα τυχόν φθορές στον συλλέκτη ? 
2) Μπόρεσες να δεις εν λειτουργία αν σπινθηρίζουν πολύ τα καρβουνάκια? και από εκεί ο θόρυβος. 
3) Τα πτερύγια του μοτέρ ήταν σταθερά ?
4) Οι υποδοχές όπου κουμπώνουν τα ρουλεμάν που άλλαξες και ο άξονας / ρότορας του μοτέρ ήταν σταθερές χωρίς τζόγο?

----------


## bobkarpenisi

Λοιπών 1)τώρα που το λες έχει λίγες φθορές
               2)βγάζει αρκετές σπίθες
              3)τα πτερύγια ειναι πολύ σταθερά
              4)από τζόγο είμαστε μια χαρά 
Άρα ποιο ειναι το επόμενο βήμα 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να το πας σε τεχνικό περιελίξεων να σου πει μια γνώμη.

----------

